# my muscles are getting weaker!please help



## darkside_1330 (Feb 2, 2007)

hello everyone! I have been working out in the gym for couple of years. I have been noticing that my weights are Gradually decreasing and not able to lift the same weights i used to lift!my muscles are getting weaker and weaker each week! here is what I exactly do :

Sat: chest, bicep
Sun: Back,Tricep
Monday:Shoulders,legs.
Tuesday:Rest.
Wednesday: chest,bicep
thurs: Back,Tricep.
Friday: Rest.

I practise in the afternoon time, Usually I do 20-15 reps for each set. I think My diet is ok, I eat a lot of protein in the morning with healthy carbs. I drink Coffee or Tea before workout. I have my protein shake straight after workout. I just dont know whats wrong with me and why my muscles are getting weak??

Is it the caffeien or am I overtraining or what? Please HELP ME!!


----------



## Gordo (Feb 2, 2007)

post your diet
post how many sets (put your full routine up, list the exercises you do).

How much sleep do you get at night?


----------



## womanfitinfo (Feb 2, 2007)

Where are you finding your weak point?  Is it at your actual muscle, or could it be your joints or tendons?  You could be experiencing symptoms of overuse? I recently experienced the same problem in one leg, which I later discovered was bursitous in my knee.  I was diagnosed by a sports med doc, and put on an alternative routine until the bursitous healed.


----------



## skitzo (Feb 2, 2007)

if you feel you are getting weaker its most likely due toy our diet or lack of sleep.


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2007)

Your poorly designed (in my opinion) program probably has something to do with it.



darkside_1330 said:


> hello everyone! I have been working out in the gym for couple of years. I have been noticing that my weights are Gradually decreasing and not able to lift the same weights i used to lift!my muscles are getting weaker and weaker each week! here is what I exactly do :
> 
> Sat: chest, bicep
> Sun: Back,Tricep *You are working the muscles from the day before again!!!!!*
> ...



Yes I think you're overtraining.  Stop training your bi's and tri's 2 days in a row, how do you expect the poor things to recover overnight and get hit again.  Your bi's get drilled in a good back workout.  Do less arm stuff, maybe 1 exercise for bi/tri at the end of a workout, and just some some big compound stuff, see what happens.  Train less, train harder, i think you'll go well.

Upper
Lower
Rest
Upper 
Lower
Rest
Rest

or 

Push
Rest
Pull
Rest
and so on


----------



## assassin (Feb 4, 2007)

you work your body in three consequtive days then rest one day and repeat ..ofcourse you'll get weaker due to over training....also as slip told you ...the biceps are worked on the back day already you can't do them again at the following day .... you also work your triceps on the chest day then back day where you hit them seperately then shoulders day ...

1- don't work your muscles more than 2 following days without taking a rest day..

2-post a new routine after reading the stickies.

3-post your diet.


----------

